# How far do you travel to shoot spots?



## autorat23 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello,

I've only been around 3D and hunting so far in my archery career. I'm interested in trying spots, it looks very fun. I'd like to give it a try sometime, but the problem is that i live in the middle of nowhere, lol. 
How far on average to people travel to go to these type of events? Do you have to be a member of an archery club to participate? I've been browsing the NFAA website, and on the schedule the closest event I can see is in missouri. Are there smaller events not listed that I could try and attend?

Thanks in advance, Kevin


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

autorat23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've only been around 3D and hunting so far in my archery career. I'm interested in trying spots, it looks very fun. I'd like to give it a try sometime, but the problem is that i live in the middle of nowhere, lol.
> How far on average to people travel to go to these type of events? Do you have to be a member of an archery club to participate? I've been browsing the NFAA website, and on the schedule the closest event I can see is in missouri. Are there smaller events not listed that I could try and attend?
> ...


How far I travel depends on how much time I have that day or weekend. I've driven better than 5 hours for a small club type shoot. Most of the ones I go to are fairly local (within an hour). Fortunately I have a reall nice indoor club about 20 min. away.

As far as having to be a member, usually you do not. Typically most shoots are open to anyone. If you are looking for club locations and schedules check the NFAA link to your state orginazation. If there isn't anything there contact the state rep and possibly that person can help point you in the right direction. Also try the state forums and regional shoots forum here on AT. Post up the question and your location. Chances are someone may know of a place for you to shoot.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

you probably won't have to travel farther than anhour. I know very few people that do have to go on a road trip just to shoot.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Varies for me as well. For field shoots I'll travel to any of the clubs in the state if I have an open weekend which for me means 3-3.5hr one way. I do have several clubs with field ranges though within 2hr of me so I don't usually have to travel that far. Similarly for indoors, though there are more local clubs with indoor facilities around me that are within an hour's drive so I don't usually get to the clubs that are a couple hours away. For bigger shoots like Sectionals, Nationals, IA ProAm, etc., I'll readily hop in the van and drive up to 10-12hr to get to those. Much beyond that and a major shoot and I start to look into airfares, unless the whole family is going.

Most clubs around here do not require any type of membership to compete indoors or outdoor field. The only stuff requiring membership around here are the State level and higher shoots.

>>------->


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

This year I have traveled to Lancaster PA. for the Lancaster Open, from Vegas.

I am going to Isabella for the POW-WOW which is about 5 hours by car.

Then off to Redding which is about 7-8 hours by car.

Then to the Big Sky in Grand Junction in June by car.

Then in July, back to PA. for the Outdoor Nationals. 

Thank God the Vegas shoot is in my backyard!!!!! LOL!!!:smile:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Lancaster...1.5hrs away
PA to Vegas...by plane
PA to Louisville...by car
PA to Redding...by plane
PA to Yankton....plane I believe(be a long 20hr drive)
Mechanicsburg(outdoor national)...1 hour

I'm glad some are close by. Most of the local shoots, indoors and outdoors, are about 20 minutes to 3hrs for the HillBilly shoot in MD.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Nevadapro, Todd I did not see the SW Sectional on your list (in june in Farmington NM). ??? You mean after I travel to vegas a couple of times a year just to shoot with all of my freinds you aren't going to show up..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

In north central Kansas, you may be in for a bit of a ride. Kansas City always has a good NFAA event or two every year. Not sure if that's close enough for you, but you should look into it. Just google National Field Archery Assn. and work through their website to see what's happenin'. 

Good luck.

John.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Not a lot around my area any more. So the local range is 12 miles. The league shoot is 45 minutes and they also have some outside shoots. All the rest are 1 1/2 hr drive or more. Nationals coming this weekend in Louisville and is at least 2 1/2 hr drive or more.


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

*Nfaa*

There are a number of shoots in the KC area they are not always well advertised. The regional shoots forum is a good source though.:wink:


----------



## autorat23 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the info! I will look into the shoots around kansas city. Thats not a bad drive from here. Heck I would even have a free place to stay, my sister and her family live near st joseph. I'll definetly check it out.:thumbs_up


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.kansasstatearcheryassociation.org/

There is the K.S.A.A website, in April there is a outdoor league starting at Wichita Archery Inc. and it will be on Tuesday nights from what Im hearing. Im thinking highly about shooting in the league for experience as I am just getting back into archery after several years. Some where in that website is a link to the state tournments, events, etc. Indoor spots is just about over around here and with warmer weather just around the corner the Outdoor season is getting ready to start, (feild, 3D, etc.)


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

My bad Bob!! I have always thought of the Sectionals as a LOCAL shoot!! Even though you have to travel!! See you there!!!! :wink:



archer_nm said:


> Nevadapro, Todd I did not see the SW Sectional on your list (in june in Farmington NM). ??? You mean after I travel to vegas a couple of times a year just to shoot with all of my freinds you aren't going to show up..


----------



## autorat23 (Oct 10, 2006)

Slim37KS said:


> http://www.kansasstatearcheryassociation.org/
> 
> There is the K.S.A.A website, in April there is a outdoor league starting at Wichita Archery Inc. and it will be on Tuesday nights from what Im hearing. Im thinking highly about shooting in the league for experience as I am just getting back into archery after several years. Some where in that website is a link to the state tournments, events, etc. Indoor spots is just about over around here and with warmer weather just around the corner the Outdoor season is getting ready to start, (feild, 3D, etc.)


Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

*No Problem*

:thumbs_up


----------

